# My ball python is loose



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I didn't want to post in the reptile forum because I won't get a response fast enough. Do you have any idea where they like to hide. I am also screwed because my door to the my duct work and heating as open barely just enough for him and it's the length of the house.







Any responses needed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

You better hope he didn't climb into the duct work. You'll smell him if he did when you turn on the A/C in a few days.

Nothing is harder than finding a lost snake. Often, snakes will climb up into furnitue. Try turning the couch over and check the insides.

One time I lost a garter snake and when my brother was taking a shower the snake fell from the shower-curtain-pole into the bathtub.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Flour the floor?


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

My brother has a ball python and when ever his got out it would always go into the speakers in his computer, one other time he was in the couch. Hopefully you can find him soon.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

just wait till he wants to eat when did you feed it last ? how big is it? any other pets in the house that could be food... my guess is it is somewhere warm ducts hot water tank ?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hes probably under some furniture, just as snakes do find places to hide, and waiting to ambush and bite you on your ankle.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My snakes were almost always found in the couch or in closets in boxes. I've lost plenty and have recovered all. What sucks is, Ball Pythons don't move much anyway. So, once he gets cold he'll probably just stay there until found.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> Flour the floor?


 works great
but also makes a hell of a mess


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

talcom powder?

i would check the funiture, and stuff that is hollow, also behind drawers and in or under dressers. you can also check along the side of walls. i would try to wait tonight and with a flashlight (turned off) wait for him to come out since he is nocturnal. you can just sit there and if you think something moved then shine the flashlight by him. also try a heating pad in the middle of the room set to exactly the right temp and a mouse in one of those small plastic cages.

hope you find him man, i have lost mine twice and have found him


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well the shitty part is I think he could have went into the duct work and if he did he can get under the floor under my room and anywhere in the house. The thing is though I closed the door way too it because it was behind my tv and if he is in there he will either drop through the hole in my ceiling into the laundry room, crawl out into the bathroom, climb out the phone line hole, or rot away.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn, My buddy left his iggy at my house while on vacation years ago and a register got knocked from the wall He got in duct work If you think he might have got in duct work and have access to that area, drop the lead that you think he went into , You should be able to tell by marks in dust if he got out that way . If so.. pull some duct work off and uses a small flashlite and mirror to try and find him. Good luck.,
If he's just loose in the house. He'll turn up when he's thirsty


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

OK, he didn't get into the duct work pipes. He got into the area in which the duct work pipes are. Ok, we have a 2nd story in our house. And our house is at an angle so my room is like an upside down V. We have small cupboard doors at oposite ends of the house, and when you go in them you can't get in the air piping but you pretty much get into the insulation area of the whole house. You can get under all the upstairs rooms. There are so many ways to get out of it. If he really wants out he will find a way. I just hope he isn't dumb enough to eat the rat poisin that is in there. I tried to retrive it all but there are probably more.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

A while back mine got out too. We found him a month later alive in the garage.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Goodluck with finding you snake he could be anywhere from my experiences. Perhaps more reptile guys could help you... moved to reptiles....


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

The reason why I posted it in the lounge is because it would get more attention in the lounge. Thanks alot ABB. Thanks for using your mods skills fro the wrong damn reasons.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i have had a few lizzards that got lost. they usually show up a few days later basking in the sunlight coming trough a window in the morning










good luck


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Puddjuice said:


> The reason why I posted it in the lounge is because it would get more attention in the lounge. Thanks alot ABB. Thanks for using your mods skills fro the wrong damn reasons.


 hmmmm, and the reason we have DIFFERENT forums is because....

What makes you feel like your so special you can post topics in any forum you please????


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

hmmm, and the reason I posted it in the lounge " That I will say for the third time" is because I would have gotten much quicker responses. Look in here. I got 1 response. Look how many I got in the lounge. Not all people who own a snake or a reptile are going to visit this forum. I wanted the replys to come quick. BTW I though the lounge was for all talk.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

just because you determine that you need "more responses" doesnt give you the right to post sh*t anywhere you want.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> The reason why I posted it in the lounge is because it would get more attention in the lounge. Thanks alot ABB. Thanks for using your mods skills for the wrong damn reasons.


 lol, that is funny as hell.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn! If I had a snake and lost it my mom and sister would flip!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> just because you determine that you need "more responses" doesnt give you the right to post sh*t anywhere you want.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I had a ball python that got loose. Tore the house apart looking for it but i never did find it. Im pretty sure it got outside and just disappeared. Good luck on finding yours.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I will just buy a new one. The dumbass can go die for all I care now. It now has no food or water.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

eh, dont have that attitude. a python can live up to a year with out food you know.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> eh, dont have that attitude. a python can live up to a year with out food you know.


 You tell him rb :rasp:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

He already found the python. And appologized for his actions.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey close the thread. The problem of the snake is resolved.







Peace


----------

